# free Harvard computer science certificate



## Vitruvian (Jun 27, 2020)

everyone should learn computer shii tbh. and having this cert on ur resume is swag (cert price is 123$ though) ? doing it atm tbh









CS50's Introduction to Computer Science


An introduction to the intellectual enterprises of computer science and the art of programming.




www.edx.org


----------



## Pretty (Jun 27, 2020)

In the future being a hacker is going to pay so much illegally and legally


----------



## Vitruvian (Jun 27, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> In the future being a hacker is going to pay so much illegally and legally


indeed learning comp sci will be essential when all the other jobs get wiped out by robots


----------



## Truecel14 (Jun 27, 2020)

Theres no point in any manual labour job. The next fucking civil war type shit, wont be a race war or poltiical war, it will be when every single job is automated and theres not gonna be any UBI.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 27, 2020)

Seems suspicious


----------



## Strafe (Jun 27, 2020)

Truecel14 said:


> Theres no point in any manual labour job. The next fucking civil war type shit, wont be a race war or poltiical war, it will be when every single job is automated and theres not gonna be any UBI.


The only jobs will be in the army, killing the people ex-wagies who resist.

Actually they’ll probably be robots too


----------



## SteveRogers (Jun 27, 2020)

Truecel14 said:


> Theres no point in any manual labour job. The next fucking civil war type shit, wont be a race war or poltiical war, it will be when every single job is automated and theres not gonna be any UBI.


Cope, I work as a floorer at 20, own my ute/tools, work alongside my best mate, earn up to 4k a week (before tax), and am about to expand if I get another builders contract, but that will likely happen post covid.


----------



## Truecel14 (Jun 27, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> Cope, I work as a floorer at 20, own my ute/tools, work alongside my best mate, earn up to 4k a week (before tax), and am about to expand if I get another builders contract, but that will likely happen post covid.


Its going to be automated retard. Every single job.


----------



## SteveRogers (Jun 27, 2020)

Truecel14 said:


> Its going to be automated retard. Every single job.


You can't automate laying a floor, it isn't as simple as pull and click... Some boards are different, some are chipped, some have fucked lips, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jun 27, 2020)

yea,its really essential as things become more digital


----------



## Vitruvian (Jun 27, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> You can't automate laying a floor, it isn't as simple as pull and click... Some boards are different, some are chipped, some have fucked lips, etc.


say that to the tesla who automated literally driving a car 100km/h without a driver.

i believe in the future, all building and homes will be prebuilt and assembled on site. no need for construction workers. all the concrete pouring done by robots or through Virtual Reality 

maybe flooring will remain as a special service but who knows, robots could easily replace manual labor


----------



## jackthenerd (Jun 27, 2020)

In the future they'll even automate programming, and other STEM fields. You basically need to be really high IQ (phd, or just straight insane brain power) to survive the wrath of automation.


----------



## Gosick (Jun 27, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> In the future they'll even automate programming, and other STEM fields. You basically need to be really high IQ (phd, or just straight insane brain power) to survive the wrath of automation.


how far into the future are we talking?


----------



## SteveRogers (Jun 27, 2020)

Vitruvian said:


> say that to the tesla who automated literally driving a car 100km/h without a driver.
> 
> i believe in the future, all building and homes will be prebuilt and assembled on site. no need for construction workers. all the concrete pouring done by robots or through Virtual Reality
> 
> maybe flooring will remain as a special service but who knows, robots could easily replace manual labor



Flooring is more complicated than carpentry, the way boards are made currently, it's impossible for automation. However, they will eventually cease the use of timber and laminate flooring, then alter the manufacturing of hybrid/vinyl floors for them to be laid by machinery.
But by then, I'll have made my money and will be living in the Pitcairn Islands with my Stacy and Bruce Wayne mansion.


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Jun 27, 2020)

lmao ur a dumbass bro

the certificate is worthless in every way

if u wanna be a self taught no education coder u need projects and leetcode, thats it

give ur shekels tho why not


----------



## Vitruvian (Jun 27, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> lmao ur a dumbass bro
> 
> the certificate is worthless in every way
> 
> ...


its a beginner course codecel


----------



## Truecel14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Gosick said:


> how far into the future are we talking?


Id say 25 years to 30 for actual ai to replace programming. However 10 years for manual labor isn't that crazy of a prediction TBH. Trucking is like one of the top 5 most popular jobs in America, and they are going to be automated in the next 5 years.


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 1, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> In the future they'll even automate programming, and other STEM fields. You basically need to be really high IQ (phd, or just straight insane brain power) to survive the wrath of automation.


All healthcare professions are ai-proof and are increasing much faster than average for all profession. If you guys want recession proof jobs healthcare is your best bet.


----------



## needsolution (Jul 1, 2020)

Im too low iq.


----------



## Deleted member 5131 (Jul 1, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Im too low iq.


All members of chico gang are high iq


----------



## needsolution (Jul 1, 2020)

Chicofan said:


> All members of chico gang are high iq


Not me


----------



## Deleted member 5131 (Jul 1, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Not me


No bro your are looking at the wrong field .. 
You should definitely try biology and medical science stuff. I am pretty sure you will excel at that.


----------



## Stranix (Jul 1, 2020)

If you scrubs have more than 1 testicle and want to actually learn real comp science go through this curriculum. CS50 just teaches you the basics whereas this one makes you a god (if you finish it)


----------



## needsolution (Jul 1, 2020)

Chicofan said:


> No bro your are looking at the wrong field ..
> You should definitely try biology and medical science stuff. I am pretty sure you will excel at that.


Im not interested in studying anything but thx for advice.


----------



## Deleted member 5131 (Jul 1, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Im not interested in studying anything but thx for advice.


I hope you get the interest eventually


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jul 1, 2020)

Stranix said:


> If you scrubs have more than 1 testicle and want to actually learn real comp science go through this curriculum. CS50 just teaches you the basics whereas this one makes you a god (if you finish it)


Nice thanks. How long did it take you to go through it.


----------



## Stranix (Jul 1, 2020)

africancel said:


> Nice thanks. How long did it take you to go through it.


I haven't finished it, I am not even half way through, but I have done many other commonly recommended courses, like the MIT python course and CS50, they are genuinley good courses, and if your goal is to just get your hands wet its enough, but to become a computer science god this is the best curriculum I have found. The best thing about this one is that the OP only links actual courses from Ivy league unis like CMU or Brown so you get the best edu resources that you would otherwise get jewd away form. Join the discord.

Also, if your goal is to learn webdev, Look up Odin Project and Open app academy, I prefer Odin, OAA has more vids though if you learn that way. Only do the Javascript track with Odin, the Ruby track is dated because no one uses Ruby for webdev anymore.


----------



## Captain_Collagen (Jul 1, 2020)

Stranix said:


> If you scrubs have more than 1 testicle and want to actually learn real comp science go through this curriculum. CS50 just teaches you the basics whereas this one makes you a god (if you finish it)



Jesus that is intense. Wonder how long that would take to self study


----------



## Stranix (Jul 1, 2020)

Captain_Collagen said:


> Jesus that is intense. Wonder how long that would take to self study


Around asmuch as any undergrad takes but you can do it faster if you are up to it


----------



## Captain_Collagen (Jul 1, 2020)

Stranix said:


> Around asmuch as any undergrad takes but you can do it faster if you are up to it



That's pretty awesome tbqh

When I am rich and retire in my 40s I'll do learning projects like that


----------



## Stranix (Jul 1, 2020)

Captain_Collagen said:


> That's pretty awesome tbqh
> 
> When I am rich and retire in my 40s I'll do learning projects like that


Nigga you need to do this shit now to retire in your 40s. Its learn AI or die in the next 10 years tbh


----------



## WallaWallaBingBang (Jul 1, 2020)

Truecel14 said:


> Theres no point in any manual labour job. The next fucking civil war type shit, wont be a race war or poltiical war, it will be when every single job is automated and theres not gonna be any UBI.


----------



## Captain_Collagen (Jul 1, 2020)

Stranix said:


> Nigga you need to do this shit now to retire in your 40s. Its learn AI or die in the next 10 years tbh



Nah mayne AI taking over everything is way over hyped, at least for a long while. It will eliminate a lot of low end grunt work and make high end intellectual work more efficient and impactful. I already work in the tech industry.


----------



## Stranix (Jul 1, 2020)

Captain_Collagen said:


> Nah mayne AI taking over everything is way over hyped, at least for a long while. It will eliminate a lot of low end grunt work and make high end intellectual work more efficient and impactful. I already work in the tech industry.


One of the biggest copes around. I know neural nets are not the end all but they are capable of some freaky stuff and yes, even intellectual work can be automated away. But still I am talking 20 years from now, where literally anything that has a surface will have a computer embedded in it and will be firehosing data all ovre synching up and competing with each other, the third world will be fully online and used to IOT services 10 billion fucking people all producing data, which is eventually going to create systems that inevitable make use of it. All this shit happening in the software world while they got Quantum computers and graphene chips which will make the process even faster.

I'd rather learn this shit now than be at its mercy in a few years.


----------



## Captain_Collagen (Jul 1, 2020)

Stranix said:


> One of the biggest copes around. I know neural nets are not the end all but they are capable of some freaky stuff and yes, even intellectual work can be automated away. But still I am talking 20 years from now, where literally anything that has a surface will have a computer embedded in it and will be firehosing data all ovre synching up and competing with each other, the third world will be fully online and used to IOT services 10 billion fucking people all producing data, which is eventually going to create systems that inevitable make use of it. All this shit happening in the software world while they got Quantum computers and graphene chips which will make the process even faster.
> 
> I'd rather learn this shit now than be at its mercy in a few years.



I think 20 years is reasonable

Good posts and thanks for those links


----------



## Gosick (Jul 1, 2020)

Stranix said:


> Around asmuch as any undergrad takes but you can do it faster if you are up to it


looks like hell tbh.


----------



## Truecel14 (Jul 1, 2020)

WallaWallaBingBang said:


>



SquadW


----------



## father_john (Jul 2, 2020)

don't bother with this shit. there's a reason why computer science is a 4 year course at a university. This will teach u what u can learn off youtube. It will teach u how to make a shitty website so u can be a fag on fiverr trying to get someone to pay for u to make a website that looks shitter than wordpress. U might make a program in python that prints 1000 even numbers and learn the basics of data structures but that's not shit. In my first term at university we built a board game within java that had a user interface and no one had any experience in that shit while at the same time learned all the most popular sorting methods. These online classes spend hours just teaching you how to print "hello world" when you can learn that while you are making a project. Don't fall for the trap. Read through the python website in one day then the next day go and look up projects u can work on. You are now 16 weeks ahead of everyone starting that dumb course. Doesn't matter if you didn't learn much from reading the python website. That's just for you to familiarise you with the basics. A huge portion of computer science is problem solving. Don't expect to be spoonfed everything. If you run into a problem you need to learn how to google it. If you can't do that much this isn't the career path for you. Even the most incapable university students are graduating with the ability to write their own programming languages and frameworks. You have a lot to compete with. 3 million people signed up for this shit i can tell 3 million people aren't getting jobs. don't be part of that 3 million.


----------



## elfmaxx (Jul 2, 2020)

Vitruvian said:


>


----------



## ceramicsoul (Jul 2, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> All healthcare professions are ai-proof and are increasing much faster than average for all profession. If you guys want recession proof jobs healthcare is your best bet.



Sorry friend, but the future is now.









AI 'outperforms' doctors diagnosing breast cancer


Hospitals trial intelligent machines to improve cancer detection and results so far are promising.



www.bbc.com


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 2, 2020)

ceramicsoul said:


> Sorry friend, but the future is now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jfl an ai machine cant do the stuff doctors do.


----------

